# Saulosi Coral Red Crossbred?



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

HI!

Been wondering for quite some time whether the popular Saulosi Coral Red variant is a natural variant of saulosi or a kind of hybrid.

And if so what else is in the mix. I read somewhere maybe it's some Msobo.

Also I often see the being sold as F1 F2. :-?

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I was under the impression that it was a natural variant and was on my short list for a new Malawi setup I've been debating in my head... I'll watch this thread with interest!


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

As for me I'm rather on the natural side but I don't have any facts in my hand for either theory.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No way is saulosi coral a natural fish.
Its name is the give away. Not a normal species name.
Despite the lies on the web,
http://www.cichlidworld.eu/ryby/p_saulosi_e.htm
The instructions on how to keep and breed this fish on that link laughable if you know anything about Malawi Mbuna!
I forget the two species it is a hybrid of. But a man made hybrid it is. Well at least the ones one sees for sale.
F1 and F2 may not be a out right lie or be a an unknowing missleading statement as it can as you know mean the fist and second cross of two different species rather than the rather incorrect convention that some cichlid keepers go by, the number of generations from wild type.
Saying that it is a great fish well worth keeping and breeding but it is not a pure species from lake Malawi.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

24Tropheus said:


> No way is saulosi coral is a natural fish.
> Its name is the give away. Not a normal species name.
> Despite the lies on the web,
> http://www.cichlidworld.eu/ryby/p_saulosi_e.htm
> ...


I agree... The males in that link are clearly not pure Saulosi. I looked at a youtube video and the male doesn't look like a Saulosi either. I can't find any pics of really nice specimens, so i'm skeptical. I think they are probably always hybrids, unless theya re a different species given a confusing name. Name sounds good for selling.

The males do kinda remind of "Membe Deep", which is related to "Msobo". Maybe one of those is in the mix.

F1 Hybrid is a common term with plants, means a first generation result of two types mixed. Just adds to the confusion.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Another thread on the same topic. I posted an answer in there. The addendum I would make is this: now that I've found my Konings book I can say definitively that he makes no mention of "Coral Red" saulosi. That alone may not settle things for some people, but he is somewhat of an authority.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no question they are not a natural strain, and it is believed by many they are a hybrid.


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

Hybrid, made in Holland. Lovely fish though!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

just goes to show how dangerous it is to use "fake" latin names... I've only ever seen the label p.saulosi "coral red"...

Glad this thread exists! :thumb:


----------

